# Help on EPEC



## rams0b

Hello,

I am a pakistani national and willing to Migrate to Singapore for job. but problem is I couldn't find my university name in EPEC university list. I afraid my application for EPEC will get rejected. I didn't find any other way to get a job and work legally in singapore. and I didn't find any other source where I can put on this question.(No Agent in pakistan who deals in Singapore Work passes). I have 4 years of experience as ASP DOT NET and currently working as Development Manager in a US based software company in Islamabad. I have worked with Law enforcement companies and Federal US Govt Organizations on Satellite Tracking Systems and Crime Alert Systems. Can you please guide me any way to get in Singapore Legally (I don't want to go any other country).

Thanks in advance.

Rizwan


----------



## TechnoWriter

Hi Rizwan,

It just means that the university that your degree is awarded is not recognized by the SG govt. But that is not a prerequisite to get a job in SG. As long as you find and employer, your employer will process your work permit for you.

Best


----------



## rams0b

Hello, Thanks for Reply.

AS far as I have read on different forums and MoM website, Even If i find an employer who is willing to offer me job, they will apply on my behalf and Singapore Immegration Authority has right to reject my case (Because MY degree is not in recognized list), so Employers in there normally avoid offering job to people who doesn't have EPEC.

Please Guide me.


----------



## simonsays

Hi Rizwan, be positive.

Rejection is not a given, unlike what some learned 'expats' from Asia paint (Read: India, Pakistan, Bangladesh .. and so )

Rejection is based upon your qualification fitting the employers needs, your experience, and employers paid up capital and what not .. lastly does your degree being recognised come in, and if you are an IT person, that is not even a concern .. 

And EPEC is just a letter from MOM that says "THIS PERSON MAY BE ELIGIBLE FOR A WORK PASS" and I know enough people who got EPEC and their EP got rejected, most likely because of employer not declaring a fair pay, or the job profile not fitting the experience .. and also I know enough people who got Work pass without EPEC - for that matter, EPEC is just a few year old concept. When I landed in Singapore 15 years ago, there was no EPEC .. 

You don't need an agent in Pakistan, and enough Singapore agents process paper work here, and again, it is only a myth and a money spinning scheme that you need an agent to find a job. Enough employers, especially large companies, do their own paperwork, and I would say just about only the companies who employ staff on contract depend on Agencies.

My past employers, all 6 of them, never deal with agents, and all recruitment was done direct and straight, and once selected, the HR submits the EP paperwork and once approved, you start work - as easy as that.

Note that Singapore is not the Middle east, though there are a lot of middle men out to make money, but not a compulsion to deal through agents ..


----------



## rams0b

*Hello*

Hello, 

thanks alot. It was so helpful. So you mean I can fly to singapore and try my luck for Job and then apply for EP? BTW my EPEC is already rejected. Do you think employers will be interested to offer job to someone who doesn't have EPEC (Or Rejected)?

Thanks,

Rizwan



ecureilx said:


> Hi Rizwan, be positive.
> 
> Rejection is not a given, unlike what some learned 'expats' from Asia paint (Read: India, Pakistan, Bangladesh .. and so )
> 
> Rejection is based upon your qualification fitting the employers needs, your experience, and employers paid up capital and what not .. lastly does your degree being recognised come in, and if you are an IT person, that is not even a concern ..
> 
> And EPEC is just a letter from MOM that says "THIS PERSON MAY BE ELIGIBLE FOR A WORK PASS" and I know enough people who got EPEC and their EP got rejected, most likely because of employer not declaring a fair pay, or the job profile not fitting the experience .. and also I know enough people who got Work pass without EPEC - for that matter, EPEC is just a few year old concept. When I landed in Singapore 15 years ago, there was no EPEC ..
> 
> You don't need an agent in Pakistan, and enough Singapore agents process paper work here, and again, it is only a myth and a money spinning scheme that you need an agent to find a job. Enough employers, especially large companies, do their own paperwork, and I would say just about only the companies who employ staff on contract depend on Agencies.
> 
> My past employers, all 6 of them, never deal with agents, and all recruitment was done direct and straight, and once selected, the HR submits the EP paperwork and once approved, you start work - as easy as that.
> 
> Note that Singapore is not the Middle east, though there are a lot of middle men out to make money, but not a compulsion to deal through agents ..


----------



## simonsays

Rizwan, don't be a spoil sport..

Sorry if this sounds harsh, but in plain language, EPEC has nothing to do with EP, other than allowing a person to stay here for 6 months and look for a job, and telling the employer that the EPEC holder "IS ELIGIBLE FOR EP" and does not guarantee an EP by holding an EPEC.

And having epec doesn't mean your ep is approved, as EP can be rejected for a million and one reason. And the least of the reason could be the government decided to reduce the intake of expats for certain job categories.

Does that answer your question or do you need more clarification ? Please read what I have written in my previous reply. 

if you still lack confidence, I have nothing to say, and note that above is from my own experience, while I would always ask anybody to refer the MOM guidelines, notes and such at their official sites, not third party sites trying to scam out job seekers. I know some job agents charge 'premium' rates for those without EPEC, then again, read my reply, so you know if EPEC is relevent or not in the first place.

If you are expecting me to guarantee that you will find a job if you fly in and start looking - sorry - that's not my job.

And to remind you - you need a job/employer before getting EP, though some agencies may say other wise, as they employ staff under their own agency and 'body-shop' ..


----------



## rams0b

Hello,

I am not lacking confidence I am SURE I will get job in singapore. I am working right now with a US Federal Govt dept on behalf of my employer in pakistan as Development Manager.
but I am just concerned if, because of EPEC rule by singapore govt, employers in there prefer to hire people without EPEC or not.

Thank you


----------



## simonsays

Did you even read what I wrote ????

Why do you keep harping on EPEC again and again ??

I will take a hike now ..


----------



## simonsays

If you need more info ....

https://epec.mom.gov.sg/epec/FAQ.jsp

Even though your application for an EPEC is unsuccessful, you can still apply for an Employment Pass through a potential employer. You may wish to make use of the Employment/S Pass Self-Assessment Tool (EP/S SAT) to obtain a preliminary indication on whether you are likely to qualify for an Employment or S Pass, based on details such as salary, educational qualifications, occupation and work experience. 

Also ... Ministry of Manpower | About the Certificate

Where does it say "EPEC IS A MUST FOR EP" ???????/


----------



## imranexpat

*Business information Required for Singapore*

Dear Senior Expat
I need to ask you about the investment to start a business in singapore, i am from Pakistan.

Thanks 

Regards
Zahid


----------



## simonsays

imranexpat said:


> Dear Senior Expat
> I need to ask you about the investment to start a business in singapore, i am from Pakistan.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards
> Zahid


what exactly do you need to know ?? And why post under the thread for EPEC ???  

Cheers


----------



## imranexpat

*Please Relocate me in business thread*

Thanks for your reply, please relocate me in business thread


----------



## PMJ

mate dont worry about the EPEC ( you will not get oneif you are not from a recognised university/school) 

but you dont need one to get a job in singapore

try looking for job postings and talk to your network in singapore if any, else land up here on a visit visa and cold call

no reason you cant get a job.

cheers
jyothish


----------

